
Ask HN: DisneyPlus – Account Takeovers? - sethammons
We just had our DisneyPlus account stolen. Could it be left overs from the issues they faced at the end of last year?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.washingtonpost.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;2019&#x2F;11&#x2F;19&#x2F;thousands-disney-accounts-were-hacked-sold-online-little&#x2F;<p>We do not share that password with any accounts. My wife and daughter each have it on their iPhones and we use it on our Fire Stick.<p>We are now trying to work with DisneyPlus to fix it, but they are saying they can&#x27;t find our account and say to call Verizon to manage the problem since we got it bundled through them. Still working through support on both ends.<p>Has this happened to anyone else?
======
sethammons
Thinking a tad more about it, part of the problem is they can't look up our
account by historic email address. This should be something support at any
organization should probably have access to for dealing with such issues.

